# scheppach DMT450 drive belt?



## gorillatampers (19 Apr 2009)

I have a scheppach DMT450 wood lathe and the drive belt just broke, i haven't used it much......yet, so not too happy it broke already but have been finding it hard to find any info on the type of belt and if i can get a better one then the one it came with, also how do i change it? the instructions for the lathe have nothing at all about type of belt or how to change, any advice would be really helpful.

cheers

John


----------



## jasonB (19 Apr 2009)

Have you tried the distributors

http://nmatools.co.uk/

Jason


----------



## CHJ (19 Apr 2009)

The PolyVee Belt should last for years, how long have you had the lathe? worth a mail to scheppach/original suppliers customer services I would have thought.

Is the belt part number printed on it? if so there should be no problem sourcing it from standard belt stockists if your original supplier does not hold them.

Do not have details of lathe internals but would suggest you will have to take the lathe spindle out to fit a new belt. (Large nut or cap plate on the end of the headstock? )

Oh, welcome to the Forum *gorillatampers*


----------



## TEP (19 Apr 2009)

Welcome aboard *John*, hope you get it fixed quick.


----------



## Werdna (18 Oct 2021)

gorillatampers said:


> I have a scheppach DMT450 wood lathe and the drive belt just broke, i haven't used it much......yet, so not too happy it broke already but have been finding it hard to find any info on the type of belt and if i can get a better one then the one it came with, also how do i change it? the instructions for the lathe have nothing at all about type of belt or how to change, any advice would be really helpful.
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


Hi John, i have the same problem. Did you sort it out? Does the drive shaft just get knocked out?


----------



## Werdna (18 Oct 2021)

Werdna said:


> Hi John, i have the same problem. Did you sort it out? Does the drive shaft just get knocked out?


Don’t worry. Sorted it with a bit of wd40 and a mallet! Take off the headstock handle, loosen the pulley screw, knock out with a hammer towards the tailstock


----------



## okeydokey (19 Oct 2021)

Drive Belt Solutions have them in stock


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Oct 2021)

Good firm to deal with.


----------

